# Cub LTX1040 Drive issue



## stevenholly (Jul 29, 2021)

how to fix a cub cadet ltx 1040 my belet is not going ingauge . i need belt to fix it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

stevenholly said:


> how to fix a cub cadet ltx 1040 my belet is not going ingauge . i need belt to fix it


Welcome to the forum. Don't quite follow! Your drive belt won't engage or you need a new belt?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Wow, talk about cryptic....


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The video was quite entertaining to say the least......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

5/8 x 91"..... 5L910, or B88 are the universal belt #'s. 954-0467A is the Cub cadet #

954-0467A $47

D&D 5L910 BELT $5 

D&D B88 belt $5


----------

